# Nother piggy



## tmatheaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Been lurking for a long time now, finally decided to post. The other night I got my first confirmed kill with my bow. Nice sized sow, complete pass through on the arrow, she ran about 100 yds in tall grass, but left a great blood trail.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats, well done.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice sow. Welcome to 2cool. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

X2 what they said...WW


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

That's some good eats right there. Congrats!


----------

